# What brand is this bag?



## dp3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone know what brand/designer this bag is?


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like a bad copy of the Mulberry Roxy.


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah it looks like Mulberry


----------

